# Chico's surgery journey (Luxating Patella)



## jan896

I just made a Dr appt to start Chico's journey for his surgery (luxating Patella)... I will update this post when I learn anything new about his 'journey' so others may learn from it......


----------



## svdreamer

Best of luck on his 'journey'. I pray everything goes smoothly.


----------



## michele

Thanks Jan,Dottie has L/P as well but not too bad,but will be nice to read your experience ,i hope all goes well for little chico


----------



## susan davis

I have two chi's. One has had both knees done. The other has one grade 2, and it doesn't bother her too much. Just once and a while, she'll hop along with that leg in the air. Vet says it can wait. Surgery is not a horrible one, but a long time in not letting them jump around. I got doggy steps to my bed, chair and sofa! That helps. Jumping down is the hardest to stop. They use the steps to go up, but jump off!! Sue and the chi's


----------



## Mijo

one of my chis also had both knees done at the same time. The physical therapy afterwards was immensely helpful, and the PT provided literature on how to do some of the exercises at home.

Rather than going through a local vet, I actually had UC Davis (vet school) do the surgeries. The Davis facility is state of the art and the cost for the surgeries was less than half of what some of the local clincs wanted to charge.

Good luck


----------



## jan896

I have 2 options on the surgery.... 30miles away or over 60 miles away........... so I have a Dr appt on July 1st for the 30 miles away one.... I will check him out first and see if we see 'eye to eye'.... 

I already told my boss I will be off work for 2 weeks in Aug or Sept.... just haven't told him its because my doggie is having surgery....lol... its Annual leave so I dont have to tell him...


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

Good luck I hope everything goes nice and smoothly for Chico. And what a good idea this thread is, very thoughtful of you  x


----------



## flippedstars

Oakley recovered pretty quickly from having her knee done -- hers was b'c of an injury where she crushed the groove and fractured the patella bone, about 4 weeks and she was back to her normal kangaroo self. They made her a new groove and mended the soft tissue damage. The recovery sucked, but having lots of chews, treats, toys, etc really helped.


----------



## bayoumah

hi jan my thoughts and prayers go out for you and little chico waiting on updates thanks


----------



## vicsta55

Jan, so sad to hear about chico and his LP troubles and upcoming sugury!


----------



## jan896

flippedstars said:


> hers was b'c of an injury where she crushed the groove and fractured the patella bone,


thanks for the info.... Chico also was an injury.... he was doing his 'normal' Zoomies thru the house and I guess when he turned to come back toward me... he Zigged.... when he should have Zagged....... and yelped .... he limped for a couple of minutes but then acted OK.... he hasn't been holding the leg up or anything but when he walks.... or runs u can tell something isn't right.... this happened while he was a puppy and not done growing so I think its affected his hips.... he also is 'pigeon-toed'.... both back feet/toes are turned inward....


----------



## Jerry'sMom

I'm so sorry you and Chico are going through this 
In our little journey so far, Tabitha has had the Specialist appointment.
I had hoped to check out the Drs. in Kansas City but, due to the flooding
around here, travel North and South is really difficult. Please keep us posted
about Chico...


----------



## cherper

Best wishes to Chico  Sorry he has to go through this but I'm sure it will be a success.
Funny about you not telling your boss "your doggy is having surgery" :laughing8: !!! How is his weight/diet going?


----------



## jan896

getting alittle apprehensive about tomorrow Dr appt.... gonna give Chico a bath tonight and all 'spruced up' for tomorrow... maybe put alittle "Hai Karate" on him for good luck......


----------



## cherper

OMG Jan I LOVE your siggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
I will be thinking about you and chico tomorrow! Everything will be fine. Keep us posted


----------



## jan896

cherper said:


> OMG Jan I LOVE your siggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     I will be thinking about you and chico tomorrow! Everything will be fine. Keep us posted



thank you Cheryl... As you know, I LOVE making the siggys... I have one in mind I want to make but it would be for a girl....... Chico says he ain't no girrly, pink-loving chi and he don't want it.......lol

I am going to be worried sick tomorrow... but I know I gotta do what I gotta do....


----------



## Jerry'sMom

jan896 said:


> getting alittle apprehensive about tomorrow Dr appt.... gonna give Chico a bath tonight and all 'spruced up' for tomorrow... maybe put alittle "Hai Karate" on him for good luck......


Hai Karate! LOL 
I'll be thinking of you and Chico tomorrow... I put your Chico quilt in the mail today


----------



## rms3402

Keep your head up! I'll be thinking about you guys! Chico will be better in time! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## jan896

Well, the Hai Karate didn't help ...  the Dr. said he needed surgery...

Dr. said Chico is between Grade 3 and Grade 4.... so surgery is most definitely needed

July 12th is the surgery date...... blood work was done this morning.... 

Xrays will be completed the day of surgery to make sure that only one knee needs to be worked on. 

rehab will consist of:
2 weeks - couch Potato - Chico is not to do anything....basically will carry him everywhere(LOTS of snuggle time) 
2 weeks - Leash Walk, short leash, level ground - no running, jumping, no chasing squirrels/birds/rabbits...
2 weeks - Leash Walk, Longer leash, level ground, - no running, jumping, no chasing squirrels/birds/rabbits...

if one leg is operated on - $1700 - $1900
if xrays show both legs need the operation - $2400 - $2500


I have *PetPlan Pet Insurance* for Chico so it will eventually help with the costs but I have to pay the DR. up front and then get reimbursed. They seem to be understanding and very helpful when I mentioned the Pet Insurance.


----------



## jan896

I will also be making posts to show the Actual Costs incurred for this procedure from start to finish...

7/1/2011 
CONSULTATION - $95.00
LABORATORY: Pre Surgical Screen to Antech - $80.00

Total for first Dr. visit - $175.00


----------



## flippedstars

Petplan was great when we had Oakley's operation. We got our refund in 2 or so weeks, it was faster than I expected. 

If Chico has luxation in both knees I would strongly suggest you advocate to have both done now, at once, and get it over with. If he has grade 3/4 in one leg it most likely to some degree is in the other too and once surgery is done,the other leg often worsens quickly requiring a second operation


----------



## susan davis

Gee, I didn't get any help with the insurance I have. They said it is 'genetic' in chihuahuas, and isn't covered. This in spite of 2 normal exams in puppyhood. Sue


----------



## jan896

susan davis said:


> Gee, I didn't get any help with the insurance I have. They said it is 'genetic' in chihuahuas, and isn't covered. This in spite of 2 normal exams in puppyhood. Sue


sorry to hear that  before I bought the insurance I read ALOT of posts here and PetPlan seemed to be the insurance of choice amongst those here at the time. Chico's was not genetic, he hurt his leg during a session of the 'zoomies' but still...what insurance do you have?? maybe read up on this forum concerning insurance and then change?? personal choice though...

Kristi, Chico will have both done at the same time, if the Dr. sees anything on the Xrays. He said he didn't feel anything on the left leg but won't know for sure until he sees the xrays.... he will call before doing anything though...just watching chico walk, it looks like only 1 leg is invovled but who knows *shrugs*....


----------



## flippedstars

It usually looks like only 1 is b'c they let the "worst" leg be affected, and use the "stronger" one more and it seems unaffected; glad that the vet is going to give you the option of doing both if there is a problem -- I just feel so bad when they have to recover 1x. If the weak leg is indeed injury hopefully you got to th surgery soon enough that there was no damage to the uninjured knee. They are such fragile little dogs...lol.


----------



## bayoumah

hi good luck chico we all love you


----------



## foggy

I somehow missed this thread previously. So sorry that it has turned out that Chico needs the surgery, Jan. I know it's overwhelming, but he'll be up and about in no time afterward like nothing happened. By far the hardest part will be keeping him quiet. As you know, Roo had both her legs done a few months ago. Are they only deepening the groove on Chico's leg? Or does he require his tibial crest pinned too? Hopefully he won't need both legs done, but if he does, I totally agree with Kristi about having them both done at once. So glad your surgeon mentioned he would do that if required. 

Best of luck with everything. I'll be keeping you and Chico in my thoughts and sending out lots of positive thoughts the day of.  x


----------



## jan896

he said the pins would be necessary... but the xrays would tell all... I was hoping to have the Xrays done that day but he said it would be better when he is asleep to take the xrays, which is understandable as I know Chico HATES being laid on his side and probably would wiggle like a worm if awake... he really did a good exam on him, stretching his legs out, feeling the knees...I have confidence in this Dr., he comes highly recommended around here... 

Foggy, I been reading *every* post you make when it comes to Roo just to stay focused and know everything will turn out OK for Chico as it has for Roo... I intend to take before and after pics of Chico so I can see the difference. Right now Chico is 'pigeon-toed', his right back leg is the bad leg and he is bow-legged. the bow-legged part concerned the DR as he said it may have affected his bone and *MIGHT* have to have a section of bone taken out to straighten the leg.... won't know that until he is inside the leg and has the Xrays...

the clock is ticking....


----------



## Jerry'sMom

I'm just catching up on the outcome of his Dr visit. Hugs to you and Chico


----------



## foggy

Chico will do great!  It really is amazing how fast they recover. Roo was walking lightly right away, (my ortho wanted light leash walks from the start) although gingerly, of course. The first 2 days were the hardest, after that it's the crating that is by far the most difficult of the whole process.

Roo was extremely bow legged too on both legs. I wish now that I had a good video of her legs previously, they were really bad. She is now set to have the pins removed. Every once in awhile she will pick her legs up and the ortho believes they are bothering her. So it's another xray and then pin removal, which is an outpatient procedure. Hopefully that will be the end of it for her. Her legs are like sticks, I could actually feel the pins in there. :/ 

It sounds like you have an excellent surgeon which is the most important thing. I'm glad you'll be keeping us posted. Roo and I will be here rooting Chico on. 





jan896 said:


> he said the pins would be necessary... but the xrays would tell all... I was hoping to have the Xrays done that day but he said it would be better when he is asleep to take the xrays, which is understandable as I know Chico HATES being laid on his side and probably would wiggle like a worm if awake... he really did a good exam on him, stretching his legs out, feeling the knees...I have confidence in this Dr., he comes highly recommended around here...
> 
> Foggy, I been reading *every* post you make when it comes to Roo just to stay focused and know everything will turn out OK for Chico as it has for Roo... I intend to take before and after pics of Chico so I can see the difference. Right now Chico is 'pigeon-toed', his right back leg is the bad leg and he is bow-legged. the bow-legged part concerned the DR as he said it may have affected his bone and *MIGHT* have to have a section of bone taken out to straighten the leg.... won't know that until he is inside the leg and has the Xrays...
> 
> the clock is ticking....


----------



## hershey109

Good luck Chico. We'll be thinking of you and following your journey. I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## jan896

foggy said:


> it's the crating that is by far the most difficult


what do you mean by 'crating', does Chico have to stay in a crate if he is awake?? can he sit on my lap?? can he walk around the house if I have a leash attached to him?? or does he have to stay in a crate???


----------



## foggy

jan896 said:


> what do you mean by 'crating', does Chico have to stay in a crate if he is awake?? can he sit on my lap?? can he walk around the house if I have a leash attached to him?? or does he have to stay in a crate???


Oh yes, he can sit on your lap and walk around the house if you have a leash attached to him, no problem.  I had to crate Roo when I was at work and any time I couldn't watch her properly as she is a spirited little girl and would definitely try and run and jump. 

I suppose it will depend on Chico and his usual activity level, but with Roo I kept her crated or xpenned if she wasn't on my lap or leashed. There was even one time early in her recovery when I had her on my lap and the bell rang and she tried to jump off, luckily she didn't make it and I stopped her. Mainly you just have to be careful with running and jumping. Light walking was fine for Roo, however, I leashed her initially in the early stages because she is pretty unpredictable and spirited, as I mentioned. She can be walking and then suddenly out of nowhere take off and start doing zoomies. lol.


----------



## CoverTune

Oh wow.. I just got through patella surgery with my "big" guy (Boston Terrier mix), but it sounds like poor Chico has a lot more going on than my George did.

I won't lie, I found the recovery time to be quite trying and overwhelming every now and then.. it was 6 weeks before my boy was walking on all 4 feet again, and we have stairs to get into/out of the house and to get up and down to bed. But, we're almost 3 months out from the surgery now and he's doing great!

I'm looking forward to hearing how your little guy does.


----------



## cherper

Hugs to you and Chico.  I hope only one knee needs done, but if they both do I'm sure he will come through it like a champ. Chico is a tough guy, he will do great!!
So glad you are posting all this, it's very interesting and something we all need to know. And of course we all want to keep up with how little chico is doing!!


----------



## jan896

would like to ask what kind of Crate did you use for Roo(and the others) while recooperating?? a wire one?? how big?? did you put a bed in it or just a blanket??...... so many questions but I want others to learn from this.......


----------



## foggy

Jan, I used a plain wire crate, size 24 inches long by 18 wide. (due to the angle it looks bigger in the pic then it actually is) I put a thick soft crate liner at the bottom that I got from Tiger Dreamz plus blankets in there for her. When she first came home I made sure she was only lying on a single layer before covering her, just so if she got up and turned she wouldn't get tangled up. Here she is in her crate on her first day home after surgery:


----------



## jan896

thanks.... didn't know if trying to walk around on thick blankets would be bad for him... but Roo sure looks comfy in there....


----------



## foggy

I think it would be fine, but you have to do what you're most comfortable with, of course. I'm sure your ortho can let you know what they think would be best. What I liked was using a nice thick crate mat at the bottom which lies flat and then I had a couple of blankets around her. In Roo's case, the first 1-2 days were the hardest as far as soreness. Most people I have talked to generally agree the first week is the hardest, but a lot of it will depend on the individual dog. Overall, it's amazing how fast they recover.


----------



## lynx8456

Jan, I am so sorry I didn't see this post sooner. I feel sooooo bad that little Chico has to go through all this. I'll be thinking of him and you and saying lots of prayers that his surgery and recovery go well. Bless both of you. 

PS: Tell Chico I sympathize with him about the pins...I have had 2 displaced fractures in my ankle since March 2nd....it should be healed by now, but since I got my cast off and started physical therapy 1 of the fractures has split clean thru the bone(long story)...I will be having surgery soon to have a plate and screws put in to repair it.


----------



## jan896

WELL, I bought 2 Double-Door crates and set them end-to-end.... mucho Overkill I know... but I want him to be comfortable....


----------



## jan896

I am abit worried when I pick him up Weds., how I am going to manage bringing him home without hurting him.... its only me going (son is gone on Boy Scout camping adventure)... I have a seat for him in the car but I don't know if he will be able to sit in it or if I should just take it out and let him sit in the front seat....

suggestions?


----------



## michele

Oh wow it will be so comfortable for him


----------



## michele

jan896 said:


> I am abit worried when I pick him up Weds., how I am going to manage bringing him home without hurting him.... its only me going (son is gone on Boy Scout camping adventure)... I have a seat for him in the car but I don't know if he will be able to sit in it or if I should just take it out and let him sit in the front seat....
> 
> suggestions?


What about a small dog /cat carrier line it with thick blanket so he won't be able to move much,that would keep him steady when you stop or go round corners


----------



## foggy

Oh wow, Jan! That is awesome, what a great idea! He will be so cozy in there. 

As far as bringing him home, I think Michele's idea is a perfect one.


----------



## jan896

I called the surgery department today to get last minute updates.... 

I am to bring him in before 8am .... and he will stay overnight for 1 leg.... 2 nights for both legs.... I won't know which is being done until the DR gets a set of Xrays. I really will be surprised if it is only 1 leg, I think the other leg has been affected too.... 

he isn't to have anything to eat or drink after midnight tonight so Chico has been eating 'well' today  and we will have a small snack around 8 or 9 tonight before bedtime.... 

its going to be REAL tough leaving him there tomorrow and I know there are others here know exactly that feeling I am talking about.... guess I better bring some Kleenx with me cause the tears will flow.... I am already tearing-up just thinking about tomorrow *sniffles*

*just breathe*.... *puff* *puff*....


----------



## Mandy

awww you will both be in my thoughts tomorrow xxx


----------



## jan896

I just dropped Chico off for Surgery .... I sure am going thru a mixed bag of emotions right now....... the feeling of me being such a bad mommy putting my baby thru all this pain.... but knowing also I am doing the best for him.... such a roller coaster of emotions....... the urge to not take him in at all was overwhelming at points this morning....... the urge to grab him back from the nurses arms and run with him to the car.....

and the house is silent.... no play-growling.... no barking .... no foot taps on my leg to get my attention....or wanting up in my lap.....

wow.... *sniffles*..... this is harder than I thought it would be for me......

now the wait....... waiting for the phone to ring....... checking it every few minutes to be sure I didn't miss a call even though it is right next to me.........


----------



## foggy

Oh Jan, I totally know exactly what you're going through! I was exactly the same way. It's soo hard, but you are absolutely doing the best thing for him and he'll be back before you know it.  Let us know how it all goes. We're all here for you! ((HUGS))


----------



## jan896

Just got phone call from Dr... they operated on the one knee(Rt side) and had to move a bone so he has pins in the leg.... but said his hip on the left *may* have to be operated on later.... UGH.... he said the 'little fellers' sometimes do quite well and he may not need the hip surgery.... *fingers crossed*.... I get to pick him up tomorrow(Weds) around Noon....... he said he did very well during surgery and is waking up right now.... said the Rt knee should perform like a normal knee once he gets passed the next few weeks....

thank goodness he is OK..... I just hate that he woke up and me not there....... but then maybe that is a good thing as he won't associate the pain with seeing me....


----------



## Brodysmom

Thanks for the updates Jan. I'm glad he's awake. He will be sedated from the pain meds so he will likely be in dreamland today.


----------



## foggy

That's wonderful, Jan! I'm so glad he's out of surgery and doing well. Glad he didn't need both knees done too.  I'm sure they would let you go visit him later, if you'd like to see him. I visited Roo the day of her surgery, later that night. (She stayed over 1 night) Just so glad the surgery is all over now for sweet little Chico, yay. ((HUGS))


----------



## Lisajazzi

Wow I have just been catching up on this whole thread. Glad Chico's surgery went well and hope he recovers as quickly as everyone elses chihuahua's have. Sounds like he will.


----------



## vicsta55

Jan, I am so glad that he is out of surgury and doing well. Tomorrow you will be holding your little man in your arms!


----------



## svdreamer

Yay, the surgery is over. The first week or so will be hard, the pain and keeping him still. Once that is through, you should have smooth sailing. It's a good thing having this done even if it doesn't feel like it right now.


----------



## felix93

Just want to say I am glad the surgery is over and he's doing very well. I have followed the thread but as I don't really talk a lot, sometimes I just read the posts and that's it. 

Just by looking at the preparation you have done, the crates you set up etc knowing he will be spoiled rotten especially on the road of recovery. Get well soon Chico.

Thanks for sharing Jan.


----------



## jan896

forgot to update the cost today...

$1000.00 deposit.... pay in full when I pick him up Weds.

the DR also removed a cyst from the top of his head.... so that will be added cost....


----------



## Blondie87

How much will it cost total? Do you have insurance reimbursing you? I don't remember...


----------



## jan896

read the first part of this post.... I have all your questions answered in this post.......


----------



## cherper

jan896 said:


> forgot to update the cost today...
> 
> $1000.00 deposit.... pay in full when I pick him up Weds.
> 
> the DR also removed a cyst from the top of his head.... so that will be added cost....


 yikes!!:nshocked2:


----------



## jan896

I picked up Chico around 11am ... talked to the DR abit before the Tech. brought him in to me...he showed me his Xrays and talked over what was done during the operation... DR said Chico was a 'classic' LP and everything went as planned... the 'Before' Xray showed the lil' kneecap way off to the side and the bone not where it should be... the DR moved the kneecap back in place and then cut the bone(at the joint) to better line up the joint and put a pin in that place... he said Chico should do very well once healed.... the DR also removed a cyst on Chicos head while asleep....

then he drew my attention to his left hip....we compared the left to the right and OH MY! there is a HUGE difference... on his left hip there is NO socket and the ball is degraded...Dr said he doesn't see this too much in little dogs but Chico has a form of 'Hip Dysplasia' .. he said the hip probably is causing more pain than the knee did *sigh*.... he said probably Genetics ... Chico now has to have ANOTHER operation after he recoops from this one......the DR suggested 8 - 10 weeks to schedule the operation....and another $2,000!!

Genetics.... I am now wondering if Chicos leg isn't Genetics also and the zoomies he did that day he injured his knee just happen to fast-forward a genetic problem... and now the Hip Dysplasia... I bought Chico at a reputable breeder... if fact she is the President of the Chihuahua club of Maryland.... she shows Chis and has champions to her credit.... heck Chico's has champions in his bloodlines and had the pricetag to show it.......... so I am at a confused place as to why Chico has these problems....... 

anyway, he is doing well... sleeping by my computer now as he always did before.... when he was brought to me this morning, he was whimpering alittle, tail waggin abit... I could see it in his eyes that he was saying "Please mom, take me home"  I fed abit of chicken to him once home... he drank alittle and then he headed off to 'his' room to potty(peepads)....he(we) have been resting the afternoon(napping)... he is walking and gingerly using the leg once in awhile.... but mostly hopping on 3 legs.... I just wonder now if using his left hip as he hops hurts him much??... he is to be a 'couch tater' for a week and then Dr wants me to start walking short periods with him....

now for the DR talk stuff 
*"Pre-Op Diagnosis....*
"Right stifle exploratory, trochlear sulcoplasty, tibial crest transposition stabilized with 1 - 0.045 K-wire. Repair of torn lateral patellar-fabellar retinaculum utilizing multiple strands of 2/0 pds in cruciate pattern. Lateral joint capsular imbrication utilizing 0/pds. removal of sebaceous cyst from dorsum of skull."

*Medication talk: *
Amoxi-drops 50 mg/ml. 30ml bottle. Give 1.5ml twice daily for 7 days
Metacam 0.5 mg/ml. Dose once daily 
Tramadol 50mg. #7. Give 1/4 tablet 1-3 time daily if discomfort is considered excessive. 

*Finiancial Talk*
Bill for today: $1,916.50(counting the $1000.00 deposit before surgery)
this brings the Final total bill from the start of consulation to surgery - $ 2,091.50 . 

Radiology: General First 2 Views: 130.00
Radiology: General Additional View(s): 45.00
Anesthesia: General Small First Hr.: 425.00
Surgery: Ortho (Minor) First Hr.: 1,000.00
Implants: 0.045 k-wire: 15.00
Implants-stapler: 50.00
Medications/Fluids given in hospital Small Dog: 88.00
Hospitalization - Level 1: 105.00
Amoxi-drops 50 mg/ml (30 ml bottle): 15.00
Metacam 15ml bottle: 25.00
Tramadol 50mg/ 7 quantity: 3.50
E-Collar Clear Plastic: 15.00

Chico has Pet Insurance and paperwork has been filled by the DR. I will be sending this off in the next few days.
Chico is to return in 10-14 days for suture removal and 1 month for evaluation. There should be no charge for these 2 office visits.


*Exercise restriction/confinement:*
Confined to a single room when not supervised by an adult until the sutures are removed. After suture removal, begin taking on walks using a short leash. You may increase the length of the walk every couple of days. Ideally, the walks will be a linear as possible. After 1 month, increase the length of the leash to allow the patient to prance around. After 6 weeks, begin periods of unrestricted, off leash activity. Initially these periods should be short and should be preceded by a long on-lease walk. Gradually increase the periods of unrestricted activity over the next 3-4 weeks. After this period, unrestricted activity may resume.


----------



## jan896

his surgery album.... I will add pics to this album on a regular basis to show his progress....

*Chico LP Surgery Album*


----------



## Brodysmom

Wow Jan. Thanks very much for documenting all of this. It's very interesting and I know it will be a good resource for others going through this.

I think that Chico may have Legg Perthes disease. Also known as Avascular Necrosis of the Femoral Head and that's what your dr. means by a type of hip dysplasia. The surgery will remove the head of his femur and he will form an artificial joint in the area. I've heard that surgery quoted at about $1000. Dang, this all gets so expensive so quickly doesn't it?! 

Have you informed his breeder of what he's going through? I would expect her to possibly alter her breeding program if she agrees that this has a genetic component. It's hard to get breeders to 'admit' to that though. They often will say that injury caused it or excessive jumping. You don't find many who will ADMIT to having Legg Perthes or LP in a line. 

The ONLY way for this to be eradicated from our breed is for breeders to do health testing (OFA hips and knees) of ALL breeding stock. Will it ever come to that? I doubt it. Which is very sad.


----------



## jan896

Brodysmom said:


> I think that Chico may have Legg Perthes disease. The surgery will remove the head of his femur and he will form an artificial joint in the area. I've heard that surgery quoted at about $1000. Dang, this all gets so expensive so quickly doesn't it?!


yea, this is what he said would be done... he will remove the head of the femur... he showed me an Xray of another Chi that had this done recently.... I never knew you could do without a joint....


----------



## svdreamer

Glad to hear he's home and resting. I am praying he makes a quick recovery. I'm sorry to hear about his hip.



jan896 said:


> =I never knew you could do without a joint....


This is what happened to Twiggy after she broke both hips, they made new sockets. The right one made a good new socket, the left one not good. But she was just put in a cage without vet care which is why it didn't heal well. I had a cat that was hit by a car that broke her hip and made a new socket. She did quite well, live 10 years after the car accident and never even limped.


----------



## nabi

Big hugs being sent to Chico....poor little fellow, he went thru a lot....( sounds like your surgeon did exactly what we were told is the best way to treat LP...splitting the patella )..and then to have a second sx on his head...ouch....glad he is doing as well as can be expected and pray he continues to improve daily....:angel7:


----------



## Terri

Poor boy has been through so much!
Sorry about his hip as well.
Am glad he is home where he belongs now.
Give him kisses from me and mine. x


----------



## Amandarose531

Oh those pictures! That poor baby  Give Chico lots of hugs and kisses from us!


----------



## foggy

So glad he's home with you and all went well, Jan! Give him a kiss and a cuddle for me.


----------



## pam6400

What a brave guy! Can you imagine how we would be whining and complaining with all those staples????? Glad to see he is home with you!


----------



## flippedstars

Poor wee Chico! I agree w/ Tracy--have you asked the breeder about it/talked to her about it?


----------



## flippedstars

PS he looks like a lil monk with his bald head, I'd be calling him friar tuck!


----------



## jan896

flippedstars said:


> PS he looks like a lil monk with his bald head, I'd be calling him friar tuck!


*what cho mean, Ms kristi.... dat I look like Frier Tuck.... is he as coot as me?*

tee-hee


----------



## cherper

Poor wittle chico  Bless him!! Xoxoxoxo kisses and hugs from me and our crew!
what did he get done to his head?


----------



## jan896

cherper said:


> what did he get done to his head?


Chico had a sebaceous cyst removed from the top of his head... Dr said it was like an 'ingrown hair' gone bad... eventually it would have 'popped'... it bothered me more than Chico but figured why not removed it now than later...later when it popped it may be more painful for him...


----------



## cherper

Good thinking.  Chico deserves some special love and attention doesn't he?


----------



## jesuschick

Sweet little boy! Sure hope that he is feeling more himself every single day!


----------



## rms3402

So happy he's home with you and doing well!! We are sending hugs and kisses over your way!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN

Aww bless his heart! Gentle hugs and big kissess from me and my crew.


----------



## jan896

Added more pics of recovering....
*CHICO's SURGERY ALBUM*

His leg looks SO much better and the lil' rascal is trying to play Fetch!! he brings the ball to me and then looks at me like 'why don't you just throw the darn ball!"......... 3 days from Surgery and he is wanting to RUN!!! if that was me I would still be whimpering and whining......


----------



## foggy

Yay! That's wonderful news, Jan! I'm thrilled he's doing so well!!


----------



## nabi

Hope Chico had a quiet night...


----------



## jan896

thanks everyone for the well wishes.... 

Chico is doing fine.... he sure wants to play Fetch... but I won't throw the ball for him ... I think he is getting 'cabin fever' ... so I am thinking about taking him to petsmart to get out of the house... of course, I would carry him as I don't want him on the ground just yet...

did you take ROO outside the first week??


----------



## cherper

Yes take him to petsmart and get him some goodies!!!! 
Glad he's feeling spunky. That's a great sign!!


----------



## foggy

jan896 said:


> thanks everyone for the well wishes....
> 
> Chico is doing fine.... he sure wants to play Fetch... but I won't throw the ball for him ... I think he is getting 'cabin fever' ... so I am thinking about taking him to petsmart to get out of the house... of course, I would carry him as I don't want him on the ground just yet...
> 
> did you take ROO outside the first week??


Yes, but only to go potty and for short leash walks. I'm so glad Chico is doing so well! We're cheering him on and send kisses.


----------



## Aquarius

So sorry to hear Chico is going through this - I see he's doing great though!

My old cavalier had that op, it's not easy on them


----------



## jan896

I had to take Chico to the Emergency VET at 1:30 am.... 

EARLIER:
I put him in the crate while I went out with my son and family to eat dinner last night. When I returned home I started to see Chico becoming restless. At bedtime he would not get settled and go to sleep... he would lay down.... and then situp or change positions after about 30 seconds.......also he would try to lick at his stitches... by midnight he still was not sleeping and we got out of bed 2 -3 times trying to see what the matter was.... I give him a pain pill about 9pm but that didn't do anything... so at 1:30am we made the trek to the surgery place which is also a 24hr Emergency VET.... 

I was scared he hurt his leg in some way while in the crate... maybe dislodged the pin or something with the knee.... by the time we got to the VET Chico was panting and shaking, both things he NEVER does so I know he must have been hurting abit...

they did Xrays on him and assured me the leg was OK... they couldn't tell me why he was hurting but thought maybe he overdid the day and now was paying the price... I know Chico was alittle more active yesterday than any other day... the VET give him a 'morphine' shot that made him glassy-eyed in a very short time........ and nauseous... by the time I made the 35mile trek to home Chico was as limp as a wet dishcloth.... it was 4am and I was exhausted also....

he seems to be OK this morning although quiet(8am).... he has no life in him yet and I suppose the shot still has him in its grip...he will NOT be allowed to do the things today that he did yesterday but if the present is any indication I don't think that will be a problem. He is sleepy and not wanting to get up and walk....

I sure wish I knew if he hurt himself in the crate or if the yesterday's activities made him hurt so bad....

Also was given a copy of the Xrays so I uploaded it to *Chico's Surgery Album*.... right now I desperately need a HUGE cup of coffee....

EDIT:
FREDERICK EMERGENCY ANIMAL HOSPITAL
FREDERICK, MD

7-17-2011
1 Emergency/Exam Fee $ 95.00
1 Radiographs 2 Views $ 159.50
0.17 Morphine Injectable $ 18.67
1 Discharge Instructions $ 0.00
TOTAL: 273.17


----------



## Brodysmom

Jan, so sorry to hear you had to make a trip to the ER. You must have been beside yourself with worry!! I'm glad that everything was still in place surgically. Hopefully he will settle today and be content to just lie around and recover. Poor baby!


----------



## foggy

Oh gosh, Jan! I'm so sorry! I know how scary it is when they aren't feeling well and you can't figure out what happened. I'm just so glad everything is still in place and that you got him in so quickly and got him some pain meds. I'm sure some rest today will have him feeling better soon. Keep us posted, of course. Will be thinking of Chico - sending hugs! xx


----------



## cherper

So sorry  I hope he starts feeling better soon!!!!


----------



## rms3402

Chico's a tough boy! I'm sure he'll be just fine! I would have been so worried though! I'm so sorry you had a scare, but I'm so glad everything is okay!


----------



## flippedstars

Oh Jan so sorry to hear he had that ER vet trip. He sounds exactly like Oakley did once or twice -- it totally freaked me out too, and the pain medication actually seemed to make her MORE freaked out!!! She had all the same symptoms as Chico--we didn't take her in to the ER but we did call and they basically said that what she was experiencing/how she was acting was normal being a few days out from major surgery. It happened once about 5 days out and once about 2 weeks out, no idea what/why/how?? but we just made her comfortable and kept her as calm as we could, but its really distressing to see them like that


----------



## flippedstars

To help keep him calm/sleepy, I would find out what your vet says is the highest safe dose of benadryl for him...and give it. I did that w/ Oakley and it seemed to help at keeping her more interested in sleeping.


----------



## jan896

flippedstars said:


> To help keep him calm/sleepy, I would find out what your vet says is the highest safe dose of benadryl for him...and give it. I did that w/ Oakley and it seemed to help at keeping her more interested in sleeping.


thanks, I will ask him... the Tramadol he is taking for pain is SO hard to get down him. I was told it is a very bitter pill and so Chico is determined NOT to swallow it and he can smell that pill in anything I have offered him *sigh*... 

why can't ALL medicine be Cherry flavored or bubblebum flavored 

BTW, Chico is doing well this morning....I have to go to Atlanta, GA tomorrow (Tuesday) for 3 days. My son will be taking care of him while I am gone. I am abit worried because they have alot of stairs and wood floors(aka slippery)...and 2 boys.... *sigh*.... I will be taking his 'Crate-hotel' but hope Chico doesnt' get hurt while there....


----------



## Mandy

Hugs And Kisses too sweet Chico


----------



## nabi

Oh no...poor Chico....it is so hard to watch them be in pain..hopefully with rest he will soon be over this hump in his recovery...

PS...Izzy got a taste of the Tramadol and believe me there was no way she would take it again... I tried everything...it is so bitter.....and she instinctively knew I was hiding something in the pill pocket...cheese...peanutbutter...piece of meat...a partially cooked carrot...on and on...:foxes15: Maybe talk to your vet about a Fentanyl patch or something that doesn't taste so bitter...


----------



## foggy

So glad to hear he's doing better today, Jan.


----------



## flippedstars

To give the tramadol I just poked it down her throat lol. Tough cookies, little princess!


----------



## cherper

Hope he does well while you're gone.  I know you'll be worried.


----------



## jan896

flippedstars said:


> To give the tramadol I just poked it down her throat


Easier said than done with Chico........lol...


----------



## flippedstars

Just put it on your finger, poke it down toward the back of his throat, hold his mouth closed for 20 seconds or so til you see him swallow. Or, you can crush it up, and mix it with chicken baby food. For whatever reason mine always seem to go for that.


----------



## felix93

I wonder if this helps with pilling.

I do this to all my cats and dogs. I crush pills up between two spoons, a tea spoon and a table spoon. And I put some drops tuna juice / tomato juice / boiled chicken soup to mix with the powder. Use a small syringe to pick up the mixed up and just squeeze from the corner of the mouth. I have tried this on the animals I fostered too and it seems the best way to do and keep my fingers being chew up. (I guess Chico will not be too bad, otherwise towel to wrap around the 4 legs too. lol )


----------



## jan896

flippedstars said:


> Just put it on your finger, poke it down toward the back of his throat, hold his mouth closed for 20 seconds or so til you see him swallow. Or, you can crush it up, and mix it with chicken baby food. For whatever reason mine always seem to go for that.


I'll give the baby food a try...... I been doing the finger down the throat but Chico is hard to hold and wiggles/shakes his head.... then spits the pill out on the cabinet....... darn lil' chi :foxes15:


----------



## Brodysmom

When I had to pill Brody, set up 3 small (marble sized) balls of velveeta cheese.I did a small ball of velveeta cheese plain. Then the one with the pill in it, followed quickly by the third one. Maybe he is a ding dong, but he never figured out the middle one had the pill in it. LOL. This also worked with braunschweiger (liver sausage) and/or hot dogs.


----------



## svdreamer

Ling Ling is on two pills right now, I put them in a ball of canned dog food and she just gulps them down. I got an easy one lol


----------



## jan896

felix93 said:


> I crush pills up between two spoons, a tea spoon and a table spoon. And I put some drops tuna juice / tomato juice / boiled chicken soup to mix with the powder. Use a small syringe to pick up the mixed up and just squeeze from the corner of the mouth.


*I haven't tried this method yet but sounds like its worth a try. I know when I was little my mom used to crush the pills up and added some water in the spoon with sugar....I might try that also....*



Brodysmom said:


> I did a small ball of velveeta cheese plain. Then the one with the pill in it,


*Been there done that one........ seems Chico likes to chew his food and the pill is SO bitter that he tastes it thru the cheese.... *sigh**



svdreamer said:


> Ling Ling is on two pills right now, I put them in a ball of canned dog food and she just gulps them down. I got an easy one lol


*Problem is... Chico doesn't like to GULP his food down... he won't eat until I sit down and start eating MY dinner.... and then he picks at it, eating one piece at a time until its all gone....*


----------



## svdreamer

Ling Ling is motivated as if she doesn't gulp, she has 11 other dogs that will gladly eat her "treat". lol


----------



## jan896

svdreamer said:


> Ling Ling is motivated as if she doesn't gulp, she has 11 other dogs that will gladly eat her "treat". lol


LOL... I guess I would 'gulp' too if that was the situation....:coolwink:


I tried the sugar in the spoon this evening... first squirt in the mouth and Chico started shaking his head and drooling.... he drools so bad he makes bubbles on the sides of his mouth when he knows the pill is there........ you would think he has Rabies with all the foaming and bubbles on the sides of the mouth........I guess he figures sooner or later I am going to run out of those pills....


----------



## felix93

jan896 said:


> I tried the sugar in the spoon this evening... first squirt in the mouth and Chico started shaking his head and drooling.... he drools so bad he makes bubbles on the sides of his mouth when he knows the pill is there........ you would think he has Rabies with all the foaming and bubbles on the sides of the mouth........I guess he figures sooner or later I am going to run out of those pills....


Oh My, little tinker. Well have to say he might have spilt the pill juice out but there would still some inside his mouth, still better than nothing I guess. 

Are they the pain relief pills he has to have? If so, may be ask your vet for liquid form? Or even take him to the vet for sone long acting injection instead. I know it's not fun to go to the vet all the time, but if that helps, it is still better to speed his recovery. Obviously he feels a lot better to do what he did..


----------



## pam6400

Chico is a little bugger with those pills! We do the cheese ball thing too. Stick the pill in a small ball of cheese. Also try yogurt. Frankie loves yogurt. I crush pill in some on a spoon!


----------



## nabi

Thinking of Chico...hope he is taking his pain meds...


----------



## Blondie87

I have to give the girls pills every day, supplements, and I crush them up mix them with a little warmed up Chicken/Turkey Beech Nut baby food, and they both just slurp it down!


----------



## pam6400

How is Chico today???


----------



## jan896

I just returned from Atlanta yesterday and BOY what a TRIP!

my son emails me the evening I get there and says Chico is not walking and acts like he might be hurting.... says he sits down as soon as he places him on the ground to pee.... so now I am worried sick.... 

PLUS, the next day I get up VERY sick...( I don't know if you guys know this or not, but I am a 2 time cancer survivor and the last one was a STAGE 3 Colon Cancer.... the chemo treatment almost did me in ... I was SO sick then.... anyway, it also has messed up my Colon and I have good days and bad days... ) now back to the story... I was hurting in my abdomen extremely bad, breaking out is sweat, sometime doubled over in pain......I was in bed the entire trip only to get up long enough to give my presentation....then back to bed... so I really could not focus well ... my son finally calls me Weds. night to say Chico was much better and walking now.... so he must have just overdone it and was just aching...

Now Weds. night Delta called and said they canceled my flight home (BTW, I will *never* fly Delta again)....so now I have make calls to let my work partners know this.... Delta calls back and has rescheduled me later in the day... I lay back down and start hurting so bad I swear I almost went to the hospital but was afraid to miss my flight in the morning.... *sigh*... it was an awful flight home hurting but I just wanted to get home.... I am still not well but much better that I was... I have NO idea what made me hurt so bad but I am doing better, just sore in my abdomen area...

the good thing when I went to my son's home was to see Chico so glad to see me !! all wiggles and waggles.... squeaks and barks.... he was glad to get to my arms.... he is doing very well I can say.... and we are all finally home now, resting.... Chico gets his staples out this Monday so hopefully that will go well....... I'll be sure to let you know.....


----------



## foggy

Aw Jan I'm sorry you've been having such a bad time.  I hope you feel better soon. So glad you're home now with Chico and that he is doing well.


----------



## svdreamer

Oh, why when you need to do something important does your abdomen have to hurt? I'm sorry your trip wasn't a good one, but glad you and Chico are home safe and recooperating. I hope both of you are up and running soon.


----------



## pam6400

Jan, so sorry to hear all this. You sound like a very positive strong person, bless you. So glad you are now rejoined with your baby. Hope you both make each other feel a little better. Kisses to you both.


----------



## nabi

Hope you and Chico are feeling better...


----------



## hershey109

I hope you're well rested by now and feeling better. Hugs to Chico too.


----------



## jan896

Chico will have his staples removed tomorrow (monday). I will drop him off at the VET before going to work and pick him up on my return home that day.... the VET will have the time to take the staples out and check him over real good.... so far, Chico is doing GREAT..... but I think the staples are starting to itch as I am catching him trying to scratch the ones on his head or licking the leg staples....


pics from last night....

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzZZzZzZzzZZ...










Give a feller a break, would ya? I am trying to sleep!


----------



## hershey109

Aaaaawww.... so cute!! Let him sleep! LOL

How did the petplan reimbursement go?


----------



## jan896

hershey109 said:


> Aaaaawww.... so cute!! Let him sleep! LOL
> 
> How did the petplan reimbursement go?


I haven't heard from them yet.... just sent it in recently...

*fingers crossed*


----------



## pam6400

How is the little guy doing today?


----------



## lynx8456

pam6400 said:


> How is the little guy doing today?


I was wondering the same thing. Just got caught up on the posts in this thread...now I need an update


----------



## Lisajazzi

Jan thank you so much for posting this whole thing. Pixel is having her left leg done next Monday and I am so scared. This is really valuable information and I am looking forward to an update on Chico soon. x


----------



## jan896

Chico is at the VET today to get the staples out.... he is in very good hands today so I am not worried (WHEW!).... he has been doing very well at home, wanting to play Fetch is the biggest problem with him.... he can't run so I can't throw the ball.... and he doesn't understand why I won't throw it......lol.... he wants to jump up on things also *sigh*..... but that is a sign on how well he is doing.... I am very proud of him as he certainly has been a trooper thruout all this.... never whimping or crying when he isn't feeling well....

I just hate to think we have to go thru this surgery things AGAIN for his hip....UGH.... when its all done I will have a $10,000.00 Chihuahua.......LOL......


----------



## pam6400

Priceless


----------



## nabi

those pics of Chico are over the moon cuteness...he looks great....gentle hugs to him from the girls...
If you gave Petplan an email address they will send you notification when your refund has been processed...


----------



## svdreamer

I am so happy he is doing so well. These little guys can suprise us on their adaptablity and 'heart'. He will be so happy with the staples out, I'm sure they are annoying. Hope he continues to improve quickly and he can play fetch again soon.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

jan896 said:


> Chico is at the VET today to get the staples out.... he is in very good hands today so I am not worried (WHEW!).... he has been doing very well at home, wanting to play Fetch is the biggest problem with him.... he can't run so I can't throw the ball.... and he doesn't understand why I won't throw it......lol.... he wants to jump up on things also *sigh*..... but that is a sign on how well he is doing.... I am very proud of him as he certainly has been a trooper thruout all this.... never whimping or crying when he isn't feeling well....
> 
> I just hate to think we have to go thru this surgery things AGAIN for his hip....UGH.... when its all done I will have a $10,000.00 Chihuahua.......LOL......


Sending Hugs to you and Chico  You both have been through a lot; and, I 
can't imagine facing yet another surgery! oh my! I can relate to the $10K
Chihuahua. Tabitha just had that dental surery and now she will have both
knees operated on next week... Thank you for posting such an informative
thread about Chico. It helps to know what to expect over the next two months...


----------



## jan896

I have Chico home now....... staples are out and he is doing very well.... VET said to start walking him so I will start out slow and short walks when I get home from work.... I will upload some pics later in the week of his scar without the staples...

Chico has done SO well with this surgery that I really can't wait to get his lil' hip fixed and know he won't be hurting anymore and can do things a 'normal' Chi does.... really the first 2 days were the toughest as I pretty much was scared to let him down on the floor.... besides he had so much pain meds in him I am sure he doesn't remember those first days anyway.... after the first 2-3 days he was up and gingerly walking on the leg.... I am amazed how fast he started to recover........


----------



## lynx8456

Thx for the update Jan....glad to hear Chico is doing so well. He is such a brave little boy with an absolutely wonderful chi mom.


----------



## foggy

So glad Chico is doing so well, Jan!


----------



## jan896

Chico LP Surgery pictures by jan896 - Photobucket

added some pics this morning to Chico's LP album... he got the staples removed last Monday (8-25-11)--there was no charge so I won't update the expenses. He is healing quite nicely... I am very pleased how all this has progressed... he has been such a Trooper....he is to return for another checkup in 2-3 weeks...

I have noticed Chico is starting to use the leg alot more now. The VET has said he can start short walks on a short leash on level ground so we have been taking advantage of the weather to walk alittle in the evenings... Chico had always done the 'Bunny Hop' that is so normal for the ones with LP... but now I see him 'walking' like a normal dog should... I look forward to him healing and without pain in that leg. I suppose sometime in Oct/Nov... I will start looking into getting his left Hip fixed... there goes my Christmas Bonus  but he is worth every cent/$$.... I will be better prepared and more confident when the hip surgery is done because I now see how fast he heals and gets over the whole ordeal.....

BTW... forgive the paper mess in the background... I am into Genealogy and that mess is my family background paperwork...lol... I am sorting thru pictures and stuff and uploading to Ancestry.com...


----------



## flippedstars

Did you file the claim w/ Petplan yet? He is looking great, and his fur is coming back in already...yay Chico!


----------



## jan896

I recently filed the claim.... but haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## flippedstars

You should have gotten an e-mail at least saying they got it, I got one w/in 24 hours?


----------



## jan896

oh yea... got the email.... just not the final stuff yet....

how long before you actually got the 'check in the mail?'


----------



## flippedstars

Around 2 weeks from when I got them the last piece of paper needed for the claim.


----------



## foggy

So glad all is going so well with Chico, Jan, and that his staples are out now. He's looking great!!


----------



## svdreamer

Oh, Jan, he's looking so good. I am so happy to hear he's walking like a normal dog. He will only get bettter. And who knows, with him able to walk normally on the bad leg, maybe that will help make his hip feel better, too.


----------



## nabi

Thinking of Chico...


----------



## foggy

How's little Chico doing, Jan?


----------



## jan896

chico is doing very well....... hair is growing back too!... we are walking in the mornings or evening.... he goes back to the VET on the 12th.... probably have some pics then too!! I also want to take a video on one of our walks to show how well he is walking on the leg.... 

thanks for asking!


----------



## foggy

That's wonderful, Jan! I'm so glad to hear it.


----------



## cherper

Fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom

Jan, I'm so happy to hear this good report! Hope things continue to improve! Will look forward to pics/video when you can!


----------



## jan896

I am in Chicago on business and Chico is back home with my son *sigh* I sure miss him....can't wait to get home Thursday

He goes back to the VET Friday morning for his 1 month checkup.... has it been a month already??? I was so worried he would be in pain or hurt his leg....so scared worrying "did I do the right thing?".... but he has done wonderful healing.....


----------



## TLI

Chico, we send our love and speedy recovery wishes! You and your Mama are in our thoughts and prayers. Heal quickly little guy! xxxxx


----------



## jan896

well, Chico got a GOLD star from the Vet this morning. He has been released and no longer must return for checkups. VET said he could start running alittle and progressing to the normal pace he once knew...(thank goodness as Chico LOVES to play Fetch).... we did discuss his left hip though. VET said to watch him for pain and probably in a couple of months start thinking about surgery on that hip, unless it begins to start hurting him before that. He said the cold weather of winter may hurt him more since that seems to be the time that arthritis starts showing signs of pain. He said he would cut the head of the Femur off and basically turn the hip into a shoulder... has anyone had this done on their doggies? if so, please share your experience here as I am alittle uneasy about this hip surgery. will he limp?? be unable to run/jump???

I will continue his Glucosamine/chondroitin pill twice a day just to help with keeping the joint 'oiled'


----------



## svdreamer

I had a cat that got hit by a car and broke her hip. Her hip made a new socket a little before where it was would be naturally. She did not have a limp and she lived like that for 12 years after the accident. It never slowed her down. One of Twiggy's hips healed the same way after she was run over, no limp and she gets around great on it, the other one healed crooked, but I think she was just thrown in a cage after the accident and she always laid on that side and that's why it healed that way. I know this isn't surgery, but it is hips healing after being broken, so it's basically the same.


----------



## vicsta55

I am so happy for you Jan that Chico is on the road to recovery!


----------



## foggy

Wonderful news about Chico, Jan! I'm so happy to hear he is doing so well!


----------



## TLI

Yayyyyyy, Chico!!!! Sending our love! : ) :love5:


----------



## jan896

well, if everyone has been following along with Chico's Journey in this post you know that during the Xrays taken for the Right leg/Luxating Patella surgery we found that his Left hip will also need surgery(hip Dysplasia)... and that may happen sooner that expected..... 

you see Chico either jumped from my bed or fell off the bed last night and dislocated the left hip.... he didn't have much of a left hip socket to begin with and last night blew it out completely... so we were at the Emergency VET center last night.... they did all the could for him and now we are managing the pain.... the VET said he still may be able to wait a couple of months before surgery if the soreness disappears... the surgeon wants to wait, if possible, a couple of months to give his right leg more time to heal.... so we will watch Chico and see how he does in the next few days.... he was sleeping when I left for work today.... he is in 'their' room while I am at work so I know he will be safe.... I also have the webcam setup to watch them from work... he is one tough lil' CHI but I will certainly do what is best for him.....


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Hug Chico for us. He is in our thoughts and prayers. Puppy pats from Mr. Quigley!


----------



## nabi

Poor Chico..he has had more than his fair share of pain over the last few months...fingers crossed the pain meds and rest allow him to wait for a few months before his next surgery....gentle hugs from the girls


----------



## mooberry

my my this little guy has bad luck but a GREAT mommy! Did you tell the breeders about this? Lol I think I would be trying to guilt them into helping pay for it all.

ps. LOVE the webcam idea I wish I could do that from school -.-


----------



## svdreamer

Oh, no. Poor little man. Hoping the meds take the pain away and he can wait for the next surery. Hugs to you and little Chico.


----------



## jan896

I went back to the ER VET last night after I returned home from work.... Chico was not using the left leg at all and I wanted it checked out again..... they took Xrays and worked on the leg and came to the conclusion that the hip is as good as it usually is... but its the knee that is bad now.... something about the ligaments in the knee torn..... we are still managing the pain(which doesn't seem to be any).... the surgeon wants to wait a couple of days so the the knee/hip 'recovers' abit before looking at it again...I have copies of the Xray and will post in a couple of days here when I get time to do so... I will call this morning to make an appt with the surgeon and see what his recommendations are.... I am sure there is surgery involved but will see how soon its gonna happen.... min. probably around $2500.00 UGH!!..thank goodness for Pet Plan Insurance!!! they sure are not making any money with Chico.... 

Chico is eating now.... he skipped a few meals, I guess he was hurting for awhile but now the pain seems to be non-existent but still isn't using the leg much......I can tell when he hurts as he sheds ALOT.... my black shirt I had on last night is COVERED in hair.... he just doesn't shed much when he feels good..... strange isn't it?....

bill for ER VET visit.... $287.00... I will post the breakdown of services later.... I didn't get much sleep last night and am too tired to do so right now *yawn*


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Bless your heart Jan. This is tough all around. Poor little Chico. Keeping y'all in my prayers. 

Feel better chico! Puppy pats from Quigley!


----------



## jan896

Took Chico to the Vet this morning for his appt on the left leg. UGH......poor lil' Chico...

the left leg has the bad hip... and now a CCL Rupture... he goes in for surgery in the morning! (Weds). He will only repair the knee unless the xrays show the hip is worse. Vet said the rehabilation is different for the hip and knee so doesn't want to perform both of them at the same time if possible.

so once again.... please keep Chico in your thoughts tomorrow and hope for a speedy recovery...

XRAYS on his left leg taken during the ER visit.
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Chico LP Surgery/cb225ccb.jpg

http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/Chico LP Surgery/160de0de.jpg


----------



## jan896

the worrying begins.......


----------



## Jerry'sMom

oh my gosh! poor Chico


----------



## tulula's mum

poor chico, really wish him the best of luck for tomorrow, you will be in our thoughts sending big hugs


----------



## svdreamer

Poor little guy. All my best wishes and prayers for him for tomorrow.


----------



## vicsta55

That poor little soldier. I wish he had more time to recuperate. Hugs....


----------



## flippedstars

Oh Chico...you are going to give your mommy gray hair...


----------



## hershey109

Oh poor Chico :-( You're in my thoughts...


----------



## nabi

Poor little man...as if he hasn't had enough to deal with...I will be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers....

do they think he ruptured his CCL because of the strain put on it from his hip ?


----------



## Brodysmom

Oh man!! So sorry to hear this. Please update when you can, will be thinking of you guys!!!


----------



## foggy

Aw poor little Chico! I'm so sorry to hear it.  I'll be keeping him in my thoughts tomorrow. Please keep us posted on how it goes for him, Jan. ((HUGS))


----------



## jan896

nabi said:


> do they think he ruptured his CCL because of the strain put on it from his hip ?


he fell or jumped off the bed the other night..... yelped... and then the leg was dragged so I knew he done something to it. 

today is the BIG day... just couldn't get to sleep last night so I got up and took Excedrin PM... now I am so groggy... UGH... 

I will drop Chico off at the Surgery place on my way to work.... its always SO hard to hand him over knowing he is going to be in so much pain later today...... this place is so good though I really trust them so it helps alittle....

I will be so nervous waiting on the phone call this morning. They always call when he is in recovery to let me know he is OK


----------



## pam6400

Oh Jan, not again! You and Chico have been thru so much! I will be thinking of you and your little man all day till we get some news...........


----------



## jan896

sooooooooo worried right now........
watching my phone every SECOND.......


----------



## 20887

Thinking of you and Chico, I hope you get that phone call soon


----------



## mooberry

Update my heart is with Little Chico he's had such bad luck poor baby


----------



## jan896

he has VERY good blood-lines.... but guess I got the 'lemon' of the pack.....lol.... still wouldnt' trade him for a million dollars.......


----------



## Brodysmom

jan896 said:


> he has VERY good blood-lines.... but guess I got the 'lemon' of the pack.....lol.... still wouldnt' trade him for a million dollars.......


Awwww Jan. Chico is not a lemon. :coolwink: Genetics is tricky. Even the most well bred dog can have problems. The way the genes combine.... it's a crapshoot. Reputable breeders do the best they can with the knowledge they have and the dogs behind theirs and then cross their fingers and hope for the best. 

Just look at people and how diverse relatives and children are within a family! Dogs are the same. Some live long lives without a blip of health problems, while a brother or sister might die young with cancer, etc. It's just something we can't really predict.

I'm so happy that you are Chico's mom. He is getting the best of care and that's what is important. :hello1:


----------



## jan896

Brodysmom said:


> I'm so happy that you are Chico's mom.


yea me too!... :icescream: he takes care of me when I am not doing well and I take care of him.... we are a team 

the DR called and said Chico is now waking up and doing well. the knee is fixed and said was a good fix since it was so 'Fresh'. We decided not to operate on the Hip as we are afraid it would cause more problems during rehab. The other leg would be supporting his weight and its still healing. DR said the hip may not bother him for yrs so we'll have to see what happens...

looking forward to bringing him home tomorrow....:hello1:


----------



## jan896

On the way home today I stopped to check on Chico... I told myself I would NOT do that but I did.... He saw me and tried to get up and started whimpering... Chico NEVER whimpers about anything.... I asked if he was in pain and the nurse said he just had his meds but would give him alittle more ... so he got some more meds while I was there... poor lil' thing... he looks so bad... made me want to cry that I put him thru that.... *sniffles*.... I only stayed a few mins as the meds started working and he was drifting off but trying to stay awake while I was there.... I made it to the car before breaking down and crying bucketfulls...... 

its so quiet in the house tonight... I'm sitting here at the computer and Chico isn't laying on the counter next to me and the computer.... *sigh*

hurry up morning time so I can get my lil' man back home......


----------



## mooberry

Chico is not a lemon he is a perfect little man in a body that doesn't do him justice. Like steven hawkins, life just isn't fair.

I so happy he came thru this sending healing vibes.


----------



## jan896

I hope everyone doesn't think that I think chico is a lemon.... that was meant as a joke.... albeit a very bad one........ *sigh*..... 

I love my Chico.... he is my everything....


----------



## vicsta55

Jan, you are a perfect Mommy to Chico!His bloodlines are lemons, not your opinion of him Silly! You give hime the best care possible and unconditional love. I pray that he heals quickly and cant wait until you get him home tomorrow. Hugs....


----------



## Brodysmom

Jan, that would have broke my heart to see him like that. I would have done the same as you. I am sitting here sniffling just thinking of you and how you must have felt seeing him like that.  I can't wait for tomorrow and you get him back home with you. I hope your night goes by quickly! 

WE love you Chico! Get well soon and hurry home to your mom.


----------



## mooberry

jan896 said:


> I hope everyone doesn't think that I think chico is a lemon.... that was meant as a joke.... albeit a very bad one........ *sigh*.....
> 
> I love my Chico.... he is my everything....


I didn't mean to sound nasty if I came off that way. I know you love him deeply like I always say "$h!^ happens" you can't prevent it only do whats right to address it. 

A lesser person would have put chico down. He is very blessed to have you.


----------



## jan896

mooberry said:


> Chico is not a lemon he is a perfect little man in a body that doesn't do him justice. Like steven hawkins, life just isn't fair.


That's a GREAT way to look at it... I love Steven Hawkins...



vicsta55 said:


> His bloodlines are lemons, not your opinion of him Silly!


AWW thanks... and I know you are right.... I love him to pieces 



mooberry said:


> I didn't mean to sound nasty if I came off that way.


By no means did I think you were Nasty...I guess my emotions are rather RAW right now so I made a bad joke when I shouldn't have....all is well...




CHICO COMES HOME THIS MORNING!!!! ALL IS WELL IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## nabi

Glad to hear Chico is able to come home today...you both will feel so much better when you are together again...:daisy:


----------



## foggy

Yay I'm so glad that all went well and that he'll be back home with you very soon!  xx


----------



## jan896

Brought Chico home this morning from his Ruptured Cranial Cruciate Ligament(CCL) surgery. He is resting beside me at the moment. He is such a trooper!

Vet said Recoop time is longer for CCL than for the LP so he will be taking some time to get back to normal. His hip is still in question but we shall see as time goes by. its SO good to have him home! Everyone said he was such a sweetie while at the hospital and hated to see him go home....


Chico Resting:


















CCL Surgery site:










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## nabi

My heart goes out to him...he is a little trooper for sure.....I want to reach thru the screen and give him a gentle hug.....he looks so much like my Izzy.....she has the same problems in her knees and hips as him and is at risk of CLR d/t her hip DJD ....so I follow his story intently....sweet kisses to him from the girls :daisy:


----------



## CoverTune

Aww.. poor little dude with his naked leg! Looks like a pretty cushy bed he's got though, lucky guy.


----------



## jesuschick

Oh, sweet little Chico! Get some rest and let everyone spoil you while you do, little guy!!


----------



## foggy

Aww poor sweetheart, he really is a trooper! I'm glad he's home with mommy now!


----------



## Brodysmom

Poor sweet baby! His incision looks great. I'm sure he'll be on the mend soon. He has the most endearing face and expressions. He's a heart melter for sure!


----------



## mooberry

what a dear boi so sweet. 

Is this the last surgery for chico for the next while? I know u said his hip may need work, but other than that is he in the clear finally?


----------



## jan896

mooberry said:


> what a dear boi so sweet.
> Is this the last surgery for chico for the next while? I know u said his hip may need work, but other than that is he in the clear finally?


He will probably need the hip fixed but the Vet said it may not really start bothering him for awhile... I hope it will be at least a yr before we have to start considering the hip surgery.... I really hated to put him thru this surgery so soon after the first one (only 2 months ago) but the CCL injury was so painful I just couldn't make him wait. the Vet said the surgery went very well since it was 'fresh' so maybe it was better that we had the surgery so soon....

Chico is doing very well. he eats and pottys like nothing is wrong(although the pooping is alittle tricky on 3 legs...lol...). Of course, he sleeps alot with all the meds he takes but he rests and that is good!


----------

